# 3-d bow thread Lets see you and your 3-d bow



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Lets see what everyone is shootin in the youth classes these days.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just have a carbon blade.. not that piecea junk


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

let me run inside an get pics up..

here they are


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> let me run inside an get pics up..
> 
> here they are


Show off haha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here is what i was playin with today for a bit.. cant make it work without new strings tho


----------



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

nice bows fellas


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looking at that long stabilizer I am wondering.. what if you just unscrewed the far end of a pool stick and just screwed that into your bow and after a nice shoot.. you could go play a round of pool.. :shade:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> looking at that long stabilizer I am wondering.. what if you just unscrewed the far end of a pool stick and just screwed that into your bow and after a nice shoot.. you could go play a round of pool.. :shade:


they give less performance!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

would that work? is it the right size?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

omergic said:


>


you have that much vibe in your sight that you have to put a deresonator on it? and on the bow?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> would that work? is it the right size?


don't think the threads are the same.. even a graphite one would be too flexible


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I still think it would be awesome.....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

omergic said:


>


What kind of bow is that on the left?? It looks like one of the new winchester bows.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill get a pic of my back up 3d bow soon.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

jake, looks like a darton to me


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

3-d and hunting rig


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

3d and hunting


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

My Hunting/3-d/spots bow


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's my 101st...







Some pics of my new (new to me at least) Sword Titan with .010 pin and 4x lens...














Don't have the sight tape ready yet...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my invasion for hunter class. A shop here has a 2010 elite xlr all black 60# and they said they would give me a good deal on it so I might get a free style setup next spring since no one will buy it since target isnt really popular around here. 
















Oh and sorry they are crappy cell phone pictures.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heres my Monster 6.7 so far, my custom strings should be here sometime this week, I am getting a Flo green, black& flo orange colored string w/ clear serving for it and I will probably get a 12" posten or some sort of stabilizer with the weight out on the end of the stabilizer.
and I will also eventually put a QAD ultra-rest HD on it for hunting and 3-d since when hunting season comes around I will put my hunting arrows and a 7 pin sight on it.
and I have an HHA I believe its the 55019 it is the .019 pins and has it where I can adjust the brightness which is very nice to have.

but I love my Monster, probably the best bow I've ever had, I like it as much as my Z7 but in different ways, and I shoot it better than my Z7 any day of the week.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Muzzy, do you have the long bar on your hoggit? Or the standard? Sweet lookin rig


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> heres my Monster 6.7 so far, my custom strings should be here sometime this week, I am getting a Flo green, black& flo orange colored string w/ clear serving for it and I will probably get a 12" posten or some sort of stabilizer with the weight out on the end of the stabilizer.
> and I will also eventually put a QAD ultra-rest HD on it for hunting and 3-d since when hunting season comes around I will put my hunting arrows and a 7 pin sight on it.
> and I have an HHA I believe its the 55019 it is the .019 pins and has it where I can adjust the brightness which is very nice to have.
> 
> ...


Yeah, watch out, lol. 

Once you switch back to your hunting rig you'll be so spoiled by your 3D rig that it'll drive ya nuts!

Nice setup though!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya well I am hoping that if I get my monster up to 70# I hope it might be flat out to 40 yards probably not since my fmj's weight 420 grains and my fatboys weigh 350 and at 40 yards they only drop 3.5" and are dead on at 20 and 30 and maybe 35 yards. But I think that during hunting season I will use my Z7 for hunting in Florida and Georgia where you usually dont have very far shots u will be lucky to get a 40 yard shot down south and then for when I hunt in Ohio and Colorado I will use my Monster since it is more accurate and flatter shooting than my Z7 and I am also considering eventually getting a Monster XLR8 since my dad has one and loves it so then I can leave my M6.7 alone as a 3d rig and have the XLR8 set-up for hunting.

thanks, I really do like my Monster, I never really have any bad days of shooting with it, and once I get my custom string I am going to put it in the draw board and get the cam lean perfect and to make sure the cams are times correctly and all that and then re-paper tune it.


isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, watch out, lol.
> 
> Once you switch back to your hunting rig you'll be so spoiled by your 3D rig that it'll drive ya nuts!
> 
> Nice setup though!


----------



## LZshreve (Feb 9, 2011)

im using for 3d a black out hoyt crx 32 sureloc challenger with cr 4x scope 28" cartel stabilizer custom made jesse broadwater strings


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Destroyer 340 60lb 28''dl, Goldtip Pro 22's, Carter Target 4 release, HTM sight,


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Muzzy, do you have the long bar on your hoggit? Or the standard? Sweet lookin rig


Im pretty sure its just standard. Thanks!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ok, just wondering.. it looked a little longer

those dovetails are sweet aren't they?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> ok, just wondering.. it looked a little longer
> 
> those dovetails are sweet aren't they?


They are pretty sweet! If I ever get a freestyle setup I have been eye balling that AX3000!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They are really nice, I won't change from them. They are very solid and super nice

I got an armortech pro hd that's pretty sweet, really bright pins and super nice micro adjust


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

I use 2 different Matrix bows and setups one for open and one for pins. I also use the Alpha Max. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nice bows, I rarely ever see white bows!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------

